# Another confusing cross



## L I Jane (May 3, 2007)

I have a cross from Ratcliff which is delenatii #28 'Azalea' x moquettianum 'Stacy Richards' AM/AOS.My dilemma is when looking it up on Orchid Wiz it can be Paph Grassau or Delophyllum.When I put the parents in it says exact match found chamberlianum var moquettianum & I get the name Grassau.If I choose straight moquettianum or glaucophyllum var moquettianum that's listed , I get Delophyllum    I'm too old for this stuff!Any ideas what name it would be? Put an old gal out of her misery please!!


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (May 4, 2007)

I'm too disorganized to look it up, but I don't believe anyone has tried to place moquettianum under chamberlainianum unless it was Mark Wood 3 or 4 decades ago when he tried to arrange all the cochlopetalums under one species. Email Julian Shaw at the RHS and find out if they are recognizing moquettianum as a separate species for registration purposes (and let us know what he says). If not, then they will still be registering it as glaucophyllum.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2007)

I thought moquettianum was separated from glaucophyllum. pictures of the 2 crosses do not look alike.


----------



## Ernie (May 4, 2007)

RHS just recently began to recognize moq for registration purposes??? Otherwise, this would be Delophyllum because moq was a variety of glauco. 

-Ernie


----------



## toddybear (May 4, 2007)

According to Koopowitz's revision of Paphiopedilum in Orchid Digest 2000, glaucophyllum is a seperate species from moquettianum. Chamberlainianum is now victoria-regina and P. chamberlainianum var. liemianum is now P. liemianum.

RHS does not list any delenatii X moquettianum. They list Grassau as victoria-regina X delenatii. Delophyllum is delenatii X glaucophyllum so my take is that your's is neither of these and is an unnamed hybrid (unless newly named such that it is not on RHS' site yet). How's that for more confusion!


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (May 4, 2007)

While I agree with Koopowitz on what is a good species, it makes no difference what he or I think with regard to hybrid registration if the registrar does not recognize them as separate. I have argued to the previous and current registrar that hybrid registration should reflect horticultural reality rather than scientific rigor, that is two plants may represent varieties of the same species scientifically but if they breed differently they should be regarded as distinct for hybridization.


----------

